# Tell me about Arguments/Fights b/t Your Villagers



## Dunquixote (Jun 28, 2020)

Just out of curiosity, I was wondering if anyone has witnessed any fights between their villagers yet and if so, which villagers were involved and if you resolved the dispute or not? Also, if you frequently see disputes, which villager is usually involved?

I personally have yet to see any of my villagers angry after having a conversation with another villager. Thus, I’m interested in hearing everyone else’s villager dispute stories.

Feel free to also share stories about times when a villager gets annoyed or comes very close to being angry with another villager. I’d really like to hear about the different interactions everyone’s villagers have with each other.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 28, 2020)

Yeah, but I forget exactly who.

Most of them have had a fight with one of the others at some point, and I managed to cheer a few up.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jun 28, 2020)

This was an exchange of pretty strong words between Paula (sisterly) and Rolf (cranky). They weren't angry after this, but I do wonder if they would have been, if I had not been there to listen to the conversation.


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Jun 28, 2020)

I haven’t witnessed a fight exactly, but I did eavesdrop on a conversation between Lionel and Phoebe that went south. Lionel called Phoebe “mom” as a joke, saying he was acting out a role, but Phoebe was not having this and told him to stop being weird. Honestly, I agreed with Phoebe.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jun 28, 2020)

Also, this is what Claude said to me when I talked to him after I'd spotted him stomping around in anger. I did not catch that conversation between him (lazy) and Pompom (peppy).


----------



## lei (Jun 28, 2020)

Not a fight, but I saw Plucky looking so sad and dejected after Egbert didn't like a lasagne she had made, so cute hahaha.

Plucky has called out my smug villagers for spouting BS too


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 28, 2020)

I haven't seen any of my villagers fight in over a month


----------



## Vextro (Jun 28, 2020)

I've seen some of them "fight" its mainly been Phoebe and Judy who have "fought" 

It's mostly been about Judy telling her that people should dress better around the island to make the island better or stuff about gardening like how Judy is petrified of bugs and Phoebe telling her to embrace them which she does not like!


----------



## deerteeth (Jun 28, 2020)

I don't know what the fights have been about because I'm usually too late to see what they were saying but Muffy is the instigator 99% of the time. She may or may not thrive off the tears of others.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 28, 2020)

CrankyCupcake said:


> Also, this is what Claude said to me when I talked to him after I'd spotted him stomping around in anger. I did not catch that conversation between him (lazy) and Pompom (peppy).
> View attachment 279880



Thanks for sharing some of your screenshots.  I didn’t realize that a conversation that looks like it’s heading south could end with both villagers at an understanding . 

I’ve seen my villagers get depressed by something another villager said like Graham telling Sprinkles not to spend so much money or Graham telling Lily a food she made was bad. I haven’t seen anyone stomping around or fuming.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 28, 2020)

no one is fighting on mine. i've been waiting for a punchy & raymond showdown but lazy & smugs get along well mostly & if they do, they become besties. i have a couple videos of them having cute conversations about food instead.


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 28, 2020)

It's not like a fight-fight. More like Pashmina got annoyed but it was pretty funny especially what Julian is wearing.














__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275600920139579392


----------



## aetherene (Jun 28, 2020)

No idea what the fight was about but Beau was pissed after a conversation with Tad. Tad moved away shortly afterwards so eh. My boy is happy now.

Beau did ask me to deliver a gift to Diana though since I guess they had a fight. The polo Diana got didn't suit her but I felt so bad telling her that it looked bad when it was an apology gift. She wears it time to time now lol.


----------



## Katie0391 (Jun 28, 2020)

Haven't seen fights, but I've seen Kidd stomping around before, idk who upset him.

And I've delivered gifts between Diana and Tybalt after they've apparently had fights


----------



## VelveteenCat (Jun 28, 2020)

My current villagers don't seem to fight. 
However, I do remember arguments between Groucho and Pate and Lily and Graham. I think - not a hundred percent sure, though - that Hazel and Prince have been involved in arguments, too, although not necessarily with each other. There were definitely more fights going on in April, but I don't really recall who was involved.


----------



## JunoHorizon (Jun 28, 2020)

Marina upset Bob once so she got pitfalled a whole bunch that day


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 28, 2020)

I eavesdropped on a conversation that Roscoe and Bluebear had, and I half-expected someone to come out of the conversation angry seeing how Roscoe reacted to Bluebear asking him if he didn’t know what selfies were. Bluebear was very kind to him though and explained about filters and that he needs the rainbow filter. The conversation ended with Bluebear dozing off while Roscoe was reminiscing about how he chased a rainbow and found a Leprechaun lol.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 28, 2020)

Surprisingly there aren't many fights between my villagers, not anymore at least. Maybe before it was conflicting personality types but I definitely haven't seen an upset villager any time recently.


----------



## loveclove (Jun 28, 2020)

I have, between Pashmina and Buck, and she was right lol
She got mad he told her to do nothing when she has a friend in need


----------



## Opal (Jun 28, 2020)

It's always the lazies, Ozzie and Zucker (I don't have Ozzie anymore though). Something about how Muffy and Sprinkle made them forget a sandwich recipe they saw in a dream because Muffy and Sprinkle started talking about themselves lol.


----------



## wanderlust// (Jun 29, 2020)

lmao my villagers have never fought but honestly?? I kind of want them to?? Idk I think it would be funny lol


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 29, 2020)

wanderlust// said:


> lmao my villagers have never fought but honestly?? I kind of want them to?? Idk I think it would be funny lol



it is lmao like, what is a neighborhood without a conflict... i need a snooty and uchi asap again to spice things up i guess


----------



## wanderlust// (Jun 29, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> it is lmao like, what is a neighborhood without a conflict... i need a snooty and uchi asap again to spice things up i guess


YES lmfao I need drama to feed on (this sounds bad I swear I’m not a toxic human :C)


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 12, 2020)

bump


----------



## NyattaSama (Jul 12, 2020)

Marshal and Lucky fought on my island the other day because Marshal told Lucky that he was eating too much and they both got upset. What can I do with these boys lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 12, 2020)

Oh boi Scoot spoiled best gril Skye’s book. I banished him.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 12, 2020



Underneath The Stars said:


> it is lmao like, what is a neighborhood without a conflict... i need a snooty and uchi asap again to spice things up i guess


Lol when I had Flo she and Diana were like sisters to each other. They talked about media all the time. I loved it. She moved out as of late tho


----------



## TaylaJade (Jul 12, 2020)

I’ve also never seen any of my villagers “fight” to the point that they get angry/storm off. They will often ask me to deliver gifts to each other to ask for forgiveness but I’ve never seen any of them actually argue! I wanna see that drama unfold!!


----------



## Fraggle (Jul 13, 2020)

Haven’t seen a full on stomp off since I banished sisterly villagers from my island. Damn did Fuschia like to upset folk!

I did have a chuckle at Raymond and Judy the other day though. She told him she was thinking of setting up a new fashion line and he told her he thought that was pretentious and wouldn’t work on an island. She retorted that nobody was more pretentious than him and asked him what his plans were. She rolled her eyes so hard at his idea of a text only bar lol. No fall out tho and they sat and drank cherry juice together in the Plaza right after!


----------



## JeffreyAC (Jul 13, 2020)

I don't remember who was involved, but someone spoiled a movie to someone else, later I talked to the person that suffered the spoiler and he said something along the lines of "I'm not overreacting, am I?" and I wasn't sure how to answer hahaha

	Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2020



TaylaJade said:


> I’ve also never seen any of my villagers “fight” to the point that they get angry/storm off. They will often ask me to deliver gifts to each other to ask for forgiveness but I’ve never seen any of them actually argue! I wanna see that drama unfold!!


I like to hide behind the trees amd watch all the drama, with people saying that they haven't seen the fight makes me think that mine are draaaaama queens because they fight at least once a week.


----------



## Bohemia (Jul 13, 2020)

I witnessed an argument once.  Both parties had little angry clouds over their heads.  I didn't know they could argue so I was surprised.  Not sure what the argument was over though.


----------



## satine (Jul 14, 2020)

Ugh I am so mad at myself that I didn't take screenshots of it. But Bob and Renee were chatting together recently, and Renee decided to teach Bob (and inadvertently, me too) the angry emotion. (I think it was that one anyway). And she gave an example of it and it spooked Bob, who started crying instantly lmao. He's such a baby I love him. She started to panic and was like "what do I do Emma??" and then she got mad at him and did the angry emotion, except this time genuinely, and barked at him to stop being a baby. And then he started crying harder. It was the saddest and cutest interaction that I had ever seen and I wish I would've recorded it! Honestly all of Bob's (or all of the lazy character's) dialog is gold in this game I am in love with it. It fits him perfectly.


----------



## Ras (Jul 14, 2020)

Once or twice a long time ago, I have seen villagers sad or mad at a conversation I missed. I have never seen them go away mad when I have witnessed a conversation. Maybe because I always pick the "diffuse the situation" dialog options. The other kind like when Butch says, "I had a fight with Vivian and I was right, but I need to apologize" I believe are just random and Vivian doesn't even really know about it (unless I agreed to deliver the apology gift, which I never do).


----------



## GEEBRASS (Jul 14, 2020)

I wish I could remember the specifics! 

Twice now, I've seen a villager sad and bummed out about an interaction with another villager, and I've been able to cheer them up or help the situation. The first time I saw one of them doing the slow deep-in-thought walk, but with a sad face and purple swirlies around their head, I was super confused by what I was seeing. 

I've also only seen them mad and stomping around twice so far. I think the most recent one was Tangy being mad that Mac had said something about her never being famous because she wasn't working out as hard as he was and thus lacked discipline and drive (something along those lines...).


----------



## Kattea (Jul 14, 2020)

Dotty pisses off my jock villagers for not understanding the importance of working out.


----------



## Yujian (Jul 14, 2020)

Here's some pics of when Dom pissed of Stiches


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jul 14, 2020)

I don't think ive witnessed any actual fights but I have seen a lot of the after math lol. Even though they are upset its so funny to me to see them doing the angry dance around my island lmao.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Jul 14, 2020)

I usually find one of the two peppy's in a mood, they can't handle the reality that they're never going to be world famous superstars while living on a deserted island. 

Honestly, the fact that they handle that so badly is kinda odd to me.


----------



## applesauc3 (Jul 14, 2020)

Knox and Gonzo (both crankies) once fought about who is crankier... that was funny. When they asked me who it was I said “both of you are” and they were shoOk

Dotty and Ellie fought because Dotty said Ellie has no fashion sense...but then she apologized...

WHOLESOME


----------



## Wolfie (Jul 14, 2020)

So far the closest thing I had to a fight was between Apollo and Rosie. Rosie was trying to steal Apollo's catchphrase and using slang that he didn't understand, and he was getting annoyed. It never turned into a full argument though because Rosie was oblivious to the fact that Apollo was annoyed lol.


----------



## Spends (Jul 14, 2020)

I don't know if this was an argument as such, but Ankha and Raymond were having a conversation that started with him asking what she was doing with her time on the island, and she said she was trying to become the perfect hostess (or something along those lines), that's when it took a turn haha .... all the shade!!!












Raymond basically says he goes to one audition every day, and if there isn't one, he writes his own play and auditions for that.


----------



## icecreamcheese (Jul 14, 2020)

I witnessed an intimate father - son moment with octavian and zucker























This is the closest i had to an argument, my villagers usually get along really good.. especially my current roster


----------



## JSS (Jul 14, 2020)

Recently Dizzy and Roald were all upset. Apparently they had a fight over the fact Dizzy doesn't know how to tie shoes. I told him he could practice on mine since no one else wears shoes. Come to think of it my character is usually barefoot as well


----------



## Tiffany (Jul 14, 2020)

I've seen a few arguments but it's been awhile. I remember Patty stomping around angry and either Egbert or Cobb being sad(different arguments though). One time Boone asked me to take an apology gift to Raymond and it turned out to be the instant muscle suit. Raymond loves it and wears it constantly.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jul 14, 2020)

Not a fight but Antonio was really happy because Yuka complimented his... muscles?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020



Tiffany said:


> I've seen a few arguments but it's been awhile. I remember Patty stomping around angry and either Egbert or Cobb being sad(different arguments though). One time Boone asked me to take an apology gift to Raymond and it turned out to be the instant muscle suit. Raymond loves it and wears it constantly.


I hate those instant muscles suits soooo much


----------



## Uffe (Jul 14, 2020)

I don't think this is really a fight, but Agent S made Marshal not look so smug.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275961151709253637


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 14, 2020)

Sprinkle once told me she and Sandy had a disagreement on talent and hard work. Sprinkle believes in working hard to achieve her dreams, but Sandy told her it's just something you're born or gifted with or smth. I thought it was an interesting argument because that's a misunderstanding people have irl, too, especially when it comes to art - you hear so much "I literally can't draw a stickman you're so talented/gifted" and some artists take that as insulting because it dismisses the years of practice, hard work, devotion they put into their craft

Way back in the day, Lionel told me Clay said there was a stain on his suit, which I just laughed at because that's hilarious coming from _Clay_ of all people.

Ursala and Marina have had several disagreements but I don't remember the premise of any of them.

Bill and Billy got mad at each other one time because they disagreed on whether the soreness after a workout was fun. Yeah... jock fight what do you expect lol


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 14, 2020)

Yujian said:


> Here's some pics of when Dom pissed of Stiches
> 
> View attachment 287055
> View attachment 287056
> ...



I missed the conversation when it happened since I was about to do a trade. but just now I finally saw one of my villagers mad (and not because I pitfalled them or pushed them by accident). It was the same conversation as @Yujian had posted. 

This was the first time I have officially seen Punchy mad; the other time I exited before the game saved (i was trying to squeeze by him on a tight spot in my town and ended up pushing him and making him mad).















I wish there was a different dialogue choice . Calling Bluebear a monster is not something friends should do even if it’s to make another friend happy. Of course, I picked it since Punchy is one of my permanent residents and I don’t want him to leave. Sorry, Bluebear :/.

Thanks everyone for the responses so far and sharing your screenshots! I really like reading about everyone’s villagers’ interactions with each other.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 25, 2020)

bump


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jul 25, 2020)

Goldie and Keaton (back when I had him) fought during the first week of the game being out. The timing was slightly funny since Goldie was mad about Keaton spoiling a book (or a movie?) for her. Since this was during the first week I myself was having some trouble not getting New Horizons stuff spoiled due to Time Travellers and social media.

Also disclaimer: I have nothing against Time travellers! It was just a bit rough during the first week since I wanted to go in blind.​


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 27, 2020)

Today, Rosie and Rudy were both angry. Rudy calmed down though by the time I was done talking to Rosie.













	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020

I feel bad, but I can’t help but think it’s a little funny seeing them stomp around with their umbrellas (as well as in general) and that they look cute too ><.


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 27, 2020)

I always late to the drama.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 21, 2020)

There has been a few more fights on my island.  A few days ago, Dom and Lily had two arguments in a row, but I missed then both.

Here is today’s argument:













I love Roscoe but I think I should’ve talked to Lily instead. That’s so mean to call her a know-nothin . Would love some other choices for me to pick from that would make him happy but wouldn’t be saying anything wrong about the other involved villager (even if I am lying when I pick this: I still feel bad).

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2020

them* not then. typo ><


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 21, 2020)

CrankyCupcake said:


> This was an exchange of pretty strong words between Paula (sisterly) and Rolf (cranky). They weren't angry after this, but I do wonder if they would have been, if I had not been there to listen to the conversation.



"You're as charming as a mortgage payment, and twice as drainin' to be around" is simultaneously the best roast and funniest thing I've ever read.


----------



## marshallows (Aug 21, 2020)

one time marshal got mad at teddy because apparently teddy gifted him something cheap and that translated into how much marshal is worth in teddy's eyes so the tiny boi got mad lol. i followed marshal around for a good 5 minutes just because the angry stomping animation is absolutely adorable and i couldn't help it was able to calm him down afterwards though but i thought that was hilarious.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 21, 2020)

marshallows said:


> one time marshal got mad at teddy because apparently teddy gifted him something cheap and that translated into how much marshal is worth in teddy's eyes so the tiny boi got mad lol. i followed marshal around for a good 5 minutes just because the angry stomping animation is absolutely adorable and i couldn't help it was able to calm him down afterwards though but i thought that was hilarious.



I’m glad to hear that it’s not just me that thinks they look adorable stomping around. Part of me just wants to watch them stomp and not talk to them. lol. Punchy was so cute mad as well as Lily and Rosie.


----------



## marshallows (Aug 21, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I’m glad to hear that it’s not just me that thinks they look adorable stomping around. Part of me just wants to watch them stomp and not talk to them. lol. Punchy was so cute mad as well as Lily and Rosie.


haha there's just something about them literally looking like  and the dramatic stomping completely sends me. it's even funnier if they're holding something as well. super hilarious when their whole body flails from side to side. talk about being triggered


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 21, 2020)

marshallows said:


> haha there's just something about them literally looking like  and the dramatic stomping completely sends me. it's even funnier if they're holding something as well. super hilarious when their whole body flails from side to side. talk about being triggered



Haha definitely. When Rudy was mad and it was raining out, since I could barely see his head about his umbrella, he looked like he was either thrashing about or just bobbling in place. And that expression on his face when I saw him from the side. So not Rudy like since he’s always so happy lol .


----------



## lPeachy (Aug 21, 2020)

Mira and Beau used to fight on the daily, she full-on bullied my sweet baby Beau and it was actually... pretty hilarious 
She'd always leave the conversation all happy/skipping and he'd  just end up stomping around town for ages all mad and yelling about how rude she was


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Aug 22, 2020)

I only remember seeing my villagers get angry about the "pop star" thing and getting spoiled from a book.


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 22, 2020)

Bea and Felicity. They weren't angry after but they were both real sad. I decided to cheer up Bea and learned she was embarrassed because she misspelled something in a letter she wrote to Felicity lol.


----------



## virtualpet (Aug 22, 2020)

[ Max ] 

Puddles said Molly catchphrase was "upsetting" 

her catchphrase is "trans rights" 

puddles is transphobic and i don't know hot to deal with this informaiton


----------



## Hesper (Aug 22, 2020)

i will never ever be over skye, of all people, telling julian not to worry his pretty little head

also freya called julian absolutely insufferable lmao my ride or die is causing problems around town


----------



## SleepyMimeko (Aug 22, 2020)

When Merry lived on my island, she would always argue with Raymond about him letting her win at video games. Raymond always saved the situation by saying he was in awe of her gaming skills.


----------



## Wolfie (Aug 23, 2020)

Cherry, being a sisterly, is like the big sister of my town so a lot of villagers come to her with questions or problems. Julian is always coming to her with something ridiculous, like pretending that she is his mother for an audition, and it's just funny to see her getting angry at him while he remains oblivious.


----------



## Lynnatchii (Aug 23, 2020)

My villagers never have a argument, I wonder why


----------



## Hanif1807 (Aug 23, 2020)

- Tammy and Walt about who made a baby cried on a public bus if i recall. Two of them reconciled in the end. I think i have a video for that but can't be bothered to post it here lol

- Wendy and Dotty about which one of them was a better pop star wannabe based on what Dotty told me after the fight. i calmed Dotty down after that

- Hippeux and Cranston. I didn't know the problem but i successfully calmed Hippeux down as well


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 18, 2020)

Here is the latest fight on my island:



Spoiler




















Rudy is just soooo cute; I love his mad expression and his happy expression.  He is so funny when he is holding an umbrella when he’s mad.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Sep 18, 2020)

I haven't actually witnessed any of my villagers having a fight. But I do catch them stomping around the island and it's so cute xD

I have noticed though, that Wolfgang and Zucker don't like each other. Wolfgang is always talking about Zucker in a bad way.
Audie is also always gossiping about other villagers. It's just constant drama on my island. I never really know who starts what though.


----------



## cocoacat (Sep 18, 2020)

I haven't witnessed a fight in months, but in the beginning I had Muffy and Gala, and they were the biggest troublemakers. Gala's face in the background was too much.



Spoiler


----------



## Toska (Sep 18, 2020)

My villagers barely fight! I need some spice on my island, lol. But, once Fauna was upset with Spike (I think?) since he spoiled her book ending. He's gone now.


----------



## Bohemia (Sep 18, 2020)

I remember Kidd getting all upset after falling in a PitFallseed.  That I planted.  ha ha!


----------



## PajamaCat (Sep 18, 2020)

Yesterday Ozzie and Aurora apparently got into a fight over not sharing snacks. It's okay Ozzie, I don't like to share my food either!


----------



## Aurita (Sep 18, 2020)

The other day Flora was mad at Raymond for spilling a drink on her?? I should’ve taken a screenshot o: but they resolved it in the end 

I rarely see my villagers argue even though I have all the personalities except uchi! I wonder if there’s a trigger to these fights or if I have my villagers too separated haha


----------



## Fye (Sep 19, 2020)

rarely see villager fights as well, and just saw my second or third one yesterday. Raymond was mad because Bunnie gifted him an encyclopedia and apparently that's not his style at all, but considering he lives in an office with a fax machine, newton's cradle, etc I can see why she would give him one   But I told him that at least she meant well or something and that cooled him down so all is well


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 3, 2020)

Today’s argument: again an argument about muscles lol.







Rudy is seriously so cute mad!  I love his orange pop can too! Dom looks adorable as well. I seriously can’t take it how cute they are; srill feel bad for thinking they’re cute mad and enjoying them stomping and flailing around.


----------



## Pyoopi (Oct 3, 2020)

I haven't seen my villagers huffin' and puffin' mad after a conversation. I think if I saw Peewee in that state, I'd run for the hills, lol.

I approached him one time in the happiness/flowery emotion and then as soon as I talked to him he turned around and was:




I was scared.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 2, 2021)

First argumebt that I’ve seen in awhile and first time that I’ve seen Raymond mad. Unfortunately, when I went to talk to him he asked me where I have been . I would’ve loved to know what they were mad about. I also want this as a reaction.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 2, 2021)

For some reason Raymond was angry at Marina when he was complaining about how Marina bought a "pencil box". I mean seriously who gets mad over that stuff?


----------

